# airwire question



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Can I run two f3's from one airwire Gen 1 board?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

What's the current capacity of the Airwire board? I'd think so long as you don't exceed that, you should be okay. It's 4 motors, but if they're all working together, the current draw shouldn't be too bad. 

Later,

K


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran two GP's for about 10 years, then started to have problem with the receiver.

Don


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I assume battery power. What voltage are you running? If its a first generation board they were rated at 120 watts,so power = current x voltage or P=IE. As long as your maximum voltage times the current draw is 120w or less you shouild be ok. I think the maximum voltage for those first boards was 18v. In other words if you have a 14.4v battery the absolute maximum current would be 8.3amps. I don't think I'd push it that hard though.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys.
Paul battery will be 14.4 volt. I think I will be ok I don't run full blast anyway. Going to power 2 usa f3's.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, I used to run an ABA set of F3s with a single 1st gen Airwire rx. At 14.4v this was no problem to power all three with heavy grades and long trains. 








After time, I ended up demotoring the B unit, as I found there was no advantage in having three engines. The track could only support a certain train length, and two engines was sufficient to pull them. The extra power trucks were used to repower a worn out GP.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. Nice mec power. Didn't you sell those?


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Indeed! I'm now more of an ALCo FA unit fan...but I definitely got some good years out of the F3s.


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

*QSI G wire reciever*

Hi there is an explanation for the delay on the QSI website. 


Bob V.


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry wrong post 




Bob V


----------

